# My 3 gallon shrimp tank! check it out



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

This is my 3 gallon shrimp tank with low light plants and no co2 injections..and with 10 cherry shrimps and 3 orange shrimps


----------



## andrew13511 (Nov 20, 2009)

Other than the lighting, I like them.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks nice. I like it


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice tank.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks,really appreciate it...and btw,what is the temperature needed for red crystal shrimps? can they survive in warmer waters like 80-85Farenheit?


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey guys,i bought 5 CRS yesterday and put them in the same shrimp tank,but i removed the 6 ember tetras...i just started to keep them so i started out with lower grades...the water temperature is about 73-76F 
Will it be ok for the shrimps?


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

hmm...the auarium looks better in real life
LOL


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool. What grade shrimp are the CRS? They look like A. The RCS you have already are OK to have with your new CRS, but if the temp is 80F+ you will want to lower it for your new shrimp. CRS like temps 65F to 75F.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

some are grade A and some are grade B..i got them cheap for about RM8(malaysian money)
and the temp is about 73-76


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

LOL...i found one S grade shrimp! it has the tiger tooth


----------

